# Kitchen Plinth Seal



## Harbo (5 Jul 2007)

I have been trying to locate some transparent kitchen plinth seal (it goes in between the plinth and the floor). 
B&Q sell a Homelux strip but it only comes in a 16mm wide slot - my plinths are 18mm! 
Homelux do not seem to list it on their web page and B&Q are no longer stocking it? 
Before I start to trim off a couple of mm's (and remove the laminate) does anybody know of other sources/makes? 

Rod


----------



## tiler99 (5 Jul 2007)

http://www.isaaclord.co.uk/productDetai ... &subCat=33


----------



## jasonB (5 Jul 2007)

Woodfit do one that takes upto 18.5mm. No QP259

Jason


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2007)

TryHafele . Code number 713.25.098

Price looks to be about 80p/m ex vat. Maybe Isaac Lord could get some in for you?

Cheers

Tim

edit: Blimey 3 replies at once! Tiler99 has already done the Isaac Lord search! Same product as Hafele methinks - identical product code!

T


----------



## Harbo (5 Jul 2007)

Wow instant response - thanks folks - what a great Forum!

I tried several web searches and none of those names came up?

Thanks again

Rod


----------



## Harbo (10 Jul 2007)

Seal arrived from Issac Lord and duly fitted. 

In my excitement, I noticed that 5 lengths were cheaper than 3 but did not notice that it came in 3.05m lengths not 1.83 as I had expected - until this very long parcel arrived!! :shock: 

Anybody in need of some seal - going cheap - though delivery could be a big problem? :wink: 

Rod


----------

